# How do i force a laptop CPU to run at a constant rate??



## Muppet (Nov 14, 2004)

I have an Acer Aspire 1501 (AMD64 3000+, 512 RAM Radeon 9600 Mobility(64mb) 40mb HD).

When running EverQuest2 i get an odd problem. The game will either go into slow motion, not lagging as the frames per-second still stays the same my character just moves like he's under water.... then it hits an insane speed boost where i run a zillion MPH.

having talked to other people with the same problem its been pinpointed to the fluctuating CPU speed on laptops.

I can stop this buy uninstalling the CPU drivers (im guessing it stops the system regulating the speed) but this inturn causes its own problems (occaisonal shutdown, way more HD accessing than usual, etc)

Does any one know a trick or an app that will allow me to manualy control the CPU speed and lock it so the system can touch it?


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Not too familiar w/ the Acer line but there may be an option in your BIOS than regulates this...


----------



## Muppet (Nov 14, 2004)

been there tried that... sorry should have said.
Nothing there o disable the bloody PowerNow cpu regulator.
I've managed to run the win2000 version of the drivers that lets me set a minimun just above what it idles at when in game ... but thats still very poor.

Any more ideas ?


----------



## driver2 (Sep 14, 2004)

regulate the clock speed?
The BIOS should be used to the clock frequency, but I've never heard of it being dynamic.Does anyone want to correct me on that one?
My list of likely problems would be:
1) internet connection(that is an online game right?). Bandwidth lag sounds a lot closer than cpu lag anyways. 
2) harddrive lag. hardrives below 133Ultra speeds often have trouble passing the info.
3) Drivers - Have you tried installing the latest ones for all components? 
4) A lot of games have issues with certain compnents. go to the games website and check out any information on hardware problems.
5) is it a pirated copy of the game? I know this seems like a dumb question but I've seen so many people who think that their downloaded game should work perfectly.
I'll try and add more to the list but I've got a plane to catch in 10 hours


----------



## Muppet (Nov 14, 2004)

Its a Laptop with an AMD64 PowerNow chip.
The PowerNow regulates voltage and thus speed to conserve power and regulate heat. My laptop idles at around 800Mhz but can boot it upto 1800 when needed(playing Doom3 for example)

Switching the Laptop to "Always on" power scheme should bypass this power regulation. BUT the game i am playing (not a pirate copy as you need a serial number AND login account to play) is overriding the PowerNow status and throteling the CPU up and down very irraticaly.

What i need is some way lock processor speed without removing the drivers completeley which does disable PowerNow totaly (so the game cant override it) BUT it causes random crashing when no CPU drivers are present.


----------



## 2000fordfocus (Nov 11, 2004)

This is a good type for me too! I find my laptop(compaq R series AMD xp2800+ m) will either in 800mhz or 1600mhz, anyway to make it stay at 1600mhz when i plug in the ac adapter??


----------



## snailbrain (Nov 26, 2004)

*Exact same problem---*

I'm using an acer 3200+ amd64. also playing EQ2 and also going in slow motion.
This happened with FFXI also.
Hopefully we can fix this.. please let me know if you find a solution muppet.


----------

